# best place to order fastrack from



## gramps 261 (Mar 6, 2016)

about to start building a layout w/ my grandson and would like to know a reputable place to order online...thanx tim


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like ModelTrainStuff, they have competitive prices and are quick to ship. You just missed the February Fastrack sale at Nassau Trains.


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I like ModelTrainStuff, they have competitive prices and are quick to ship. You just missed the February Fastrack sale at Nassau Trains.


ill agree , even had cancellation of things from modeltrainstuff , and they respond quickly . l really like them .
mike


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I usually get it at shows in.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey Gramps, if you are looking for ho ez track PM me I have enough for 2 4x8 layouts including switches. 
Joe


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

jlc41 said:


> Hey Gramps, if you are looking for ho ez track PM me I have enough for 2 4x8 layouts including switches.
> Joe


I really don't think that's going to work for him. About half the size of what he needs, really:

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=fastracks&Submit=


----------



## gramps 261 (Mar 6, 2016)

thanx for all the info really appreciate it...gonna get this project going soon...


----------

